
Delicious Creator Quietly Launches Threaded Twitter Conversations - raju
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/11/delicious-creator-quietly-launches-threaded-twitter-conversations/
======
raju
I am the OP - Just found this HN thread discussing the same -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=754906>

------
idlewords
see: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=754906>

